# Build a computer desk..



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

My out of work neighbor was over yesterday and I brought up putting something in top of my table. I laughed as said I wasn't good enough He cut loose with a loud I AM...:
SO after Santy has gone we are going to start building. It's going to have to hold all my computer stuff and my 2 meter Ham radio and Astron power supply. Not to mention my 30 year old Radio Shack STA-150 stereo amp and 30 inch 40 pound Primus speakers. I have it hooked to the computer and and when it beeps it BEEPS. I do listen to my 50"s and 60's music. Heck I have a computer in the shop with 2ft speakers. When I find where my wife hid the camera and post a pic and get some design suggestions from the brain trust here..
I am giving serious thought to using a 26 inch or so HDTV for a monitor. I'm using a 22 inch HDMI HP monitor that Santy brought last year.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Desk top*

I at one time, many moons ago, bought a blank 6/4 solid core exterior door. It was a smooth face (on both sides) so it worked perfectly for a desktop. No bow or flex in that baby. I used two 2 drawer file cabinets to lay the door on and it worked perfect.
If you want a more refined approach incase the file cabinets or use/make wooden file cabinets to go with the door.
Not to mention the tremendous amount of space to put stuff on.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

build in runs for all your cables. nothing ruins a nice desk or sound setup like having hundreds of cables strewn about... (imo)


----------

